# Geile Anmachsprüche



## Andy2k (17 März 2009)

"Hey, ich hoffe Du hast ne gute Haftpflicht-Versicherung, Baby. Du hast mir nämlich gerade eine mega Beule in die Hose gemacht."


----------



## krawutz (18 März 2009)

Oder wie schon Jürgen von der Lippe sprach : "Gnädigste, ich glaube es gibt Krieg - mein Säbel juckt".


----------



## Muli (5 Apr. 2009)

"Dir müssen doch langsam echt die Füße wehtun ... - Solange, wie du mir schon im Kopf rumgehst ..."


----------



## Jeaniholic (10 Apr. 2009)

Man ist Dein Kind hässlich - soll ich Dir nicht ein neues machen?


----------

